# True Image v2010 + Raid?



## Hawkster (7. März 2010)

Hallo allesamt,

bin leider etwas angeschlagen. Bin schon seit vielen Jahren ein Freund von Acronis True Image. Leider muss ich nun feststellen das dieses Produkt bezüglich Raid-Systemen total versagt.

Habe hier insgesamt 4 Rechner (alle nachgerüstet mit Raid 1) und bei keinem Funktioniert das Programm richtig.

Beim einen lässt es das Windows einfrieren, beim andere wird beim Restore/Backup das System eingfroren, der andere Sieht die Platten nicht usw.

Es ist ein Drama.

Nun suche ich eine Alternative. Gibt es eine Software welche besser mit Raid's klarkommt?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Hawkster


----------

